# Reloading equipment



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here is a pic of some of my loading equipment.
If you have some pics of your stuff, post up.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I hate you guys that keep everything so neat and pretty. rayer:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Got your holsters yet? If not, do you get mail on Sat. there?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I hate you guys that keep everything so neat and pretty. rayer:


I just got done moving everything in the gun room. We load a lot so it will only be neat for a while. :wink:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Got your holsters yet? If not, do you get mail on Sat. there?


Holsters, holsters? We don't have no stinking holsters. Nope the PO is closed.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

My setup looks the same as it did last month in this thread http://www.handgunforum.net/viewtopic.php?t=206
I keep all the primers, powder, scale, etc. in a cabinet to the left of my bench.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

We'll hope for Monday.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is your pic (fulllsize for ya):

[IMG:640:480:63ff317c7a]http://img488.imageshack.us/img488/346/dscf00112oe.jpg[/img:63ff317c7a]


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Here is your pic:


Thanks! :-D


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I hate you guys that keep everything so neat and pretty. rayer:


ditto! :-D

Very nice bench! :wink:


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

2400 said:


> Here is a pic of some of my loading equipment.
> If you have some pics of your stuff, post up.
> 
> [IMG:640:480:77c4f9382a]http://img488.imageshack.us/img488/346/dscf00112oe.jpg[/img:77c4f9382a]


Kevin,
What is the height of the Dillon from the bottom of strong base to top of the case loader ??

Showed the picture to my LEE's and they cried :twisted:

Ron


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Great Bench*

2400 that sure is one fine bench you got there. I got a small 2'x4' one in the house. I load 38,357&45's. Maybe if I water mind when it grows up it will look like yours. I sure hope so.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*ALL THE BLUE*

Wooooooo- 2400, Baldy--just can't take it any more--the blue do win out--those two set ups have convinced me my 45 loading needs to go that way--now just to make some room on my bench--the LOAD-MASTER IS SET for 9mm and 40, so it gets to stay--guess the PRO 1000 that is set for 45 will get to find a new home--down to the for sale page it goes--any one interested before I list it..

GIVE ME AN EMAIL.

Ron


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Mr. 2400*

:-D Good luck on your sale. Disabilty just will not let me buy to much and I am trying to convince the boss that I need a new S&W 45 like shes got. Gun show is coming up 7-15&16 in Melbourne and I am trying to be xtra good. You know what I mean. That sure is a nice outfit you got there.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Mr. 2400*

Baldy
I know what you mean, I am in a wheelchair and fight the lung and heart problems too--I've been lucky that , after problems from Viet Nam caused me to leave police work, I was into a profession I could do in a seated go. That set up of 2400's just did me in--I am going to go for the Dillon XL650 leave my load-master set up for 9 and 40. After seeing the video on the 650,it won out--the only reason you would have to go with the pro 1000 would to not have to change back and forth to do your 45's. The only problem I ever had was the priming system--I removed the case sensor and have had very few problems since--just remember to remove the primer from the punch if I did not run a case in that station. If you really are o the look out for an extra press--email me and I will make you a deal that won't hurt your gun show.. 

Best
Ron


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*To Ron*

:-D Thank you for the offer my friend but right now I am down to selling a few of my tools to get this 45 I want so bad. The wife bought one out of the blue about six months ago and I have flipped out over it. I have always been a wheel gun man. I just started reloading about four months ago so you can see that our buget is about to bust. Here's a picture of hers. 1911 S&W 45 SS#108282.
Thank You for serving in Viet Nam.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ALL THE BLUE*



RONNIE J said:


> GIVE ME AN EMAIL.
> 
> Ron


Ron PM me, I'm back in town.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Great Bench*



Baldy said:


> 2400 that sure is one fine bench you got there. I got a small 2'x4' one in the house. I load 38,357&45's. Maybe if I water mind when it grows up it will look like yours. I sure hope so.
> 
> [IMG:512:384:6e1788562a]http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h268/4Baldy/Closeup.jpg[/img:6e1788562a]


Thanks Baldy. :-D I like the Square Deal you have there, I've loaded over 100k rounds on mine. It's a good little press.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ALL THE BLUE*



RONNIE J said:


> Wooooooo- 2400, Baldy--just can't take it any more--the blue do win out--those two set ups have convinced me my 45 loading needs to go that way--


"Drink the Blue Kool Aid............................" :-D


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Dillon*

Yea 2400 I am hooked on Big Blue... :shock:


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Cool Blue*

OK, BALDY & 2400--you did me in--turned me blue to the core--I set the 650 up for 45 and everything went so smooth that when a second used 650 came up for sale--I got it and set it up for the small primers 9mm and 40 S&W..even used they are better than anything I ever owned new to reload with :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

COUNT ME TRUE BLUE TOO

Ron


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

RONNIE J said:


> OK, BALDY & 2400--you did me in--turned me blue to the core--I set the 650 up for 45 and everything went so smooth that when a second used 650 came up for sale--I got it and set it up for the small primers 9mm and 40 S&W..even used they are better than anything I ever owned new to reload with :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> COUNT ME TRUE BLUE TOO
> 
> Ron


Drink the Blue Kool Aid.......

Glad to hear it worked out OK. Do you have any pics?


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Pics*

Will try to get some up in the AM

Very happy with the set up

Ron


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

2400 said:


> Drink the Blue Kool Aid.......
> 
> Glad to hear it worked out OK. Do you have any pics?


Kevin,
Not as neat as yours but still a work in progress..










Ron


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks good Ron! :mrgreen: Do you have case feeders for both presses? Now all you need is a 1050. :smt082 :smt082


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Hope To*



2400 said:


> Looks good Ron! :mrgreen: Do you have case feeders for both presses? Now all you need is a 1050. :smt082 :smt082


Right now, just the one case feeder but I'm sure looking into the crystal ball I see a second one in the near future.

I had seen a lot of posts as to how hard it was to change over the 650 but after working with these two, I think I will let the load master go it's way and just change the 9mm back and forth when I need to load the 40's, as I already have the complete set up for the 650 in 40 also. The 45 ACP set up will Handle the 45 GAP with a couple of tweaks so kind of in hog heaven now.
Well pleased with them
 
Ron


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

The blue Kool Aid is gooooodddddddd. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Good Deal Ron..*

Glad to to see you got every thing up and going. I been busey with loading and a gun show where I got my new S&W I wanted so bad. Now I am busey working up loads for the winter leauge for me and My son in law. He got a new XD and we are both hopeing we can get in the leauge. That sure does look like a nice set up to me. The only problem I have had with the Lee is the Powder feed. I got a charge bar coming in Friday for that. I think that will cure my ills with it and I'll be off and running. I been using it a lot,you just have to keep a close eye on it. 
What can I say Ron but Thanks a Million. Baldy


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Charge Bar*



Baldy said:


> Glad to to see you got every thing up and going. I been busey with loading and a gun show where I got my new S&W I wanted so bad. Now I am busey working up loads for the winter leauge for me and My son in law. He got a new XD and we are both hopeing we can get in the leauge. That sure does look like a nice set up to me. The only problem I have had with the Lee is the Powder feed. I got a charge bar coming in Friday for that. I think that will cure my ills with it and I'll be off and running. I been using it a lot,you just have to keep a close eye on it.
> What can I say Ron but Thanks a Million. Baldy


Baldy,
When you get the charge bar in, get some of the dry graphite like you use in locks and rub it down good--same as running a couple lb of powder to break it in--if you are using the disks do the same with them and you will find the load is more consistent--I think I may have sent you the new disks I had and if so, they are not broke in and you will need the graphite trick with them and it will help--the 1000 will load some ammo if you watch what you are doing..

Best
Ron


----------



## MaStA (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello all,

I'm new to everything pretty much. I am moving off base in November and will be buying a .40 cal Beretta pistol. I'm going with either the 90two or Px4. Anyhow, I would like to get into reloading. My uncle told me how my other uncle (his brother) always reloaded his own ammo. Unfortunately that uncle was killed by "hunting accident" in the woods prior to me even being born. Well my uncle told me that its good for many different reasons to load your own. I think it would be a neat little hobby. I'm going to talk with a gun collector I know at church and see if he does any reloading. I know you all say try to find someone that does it already, but I don't know many people around here into guns. Do you have any books to refer me to? What kit would you get started with? I want one that measures the powder and performs the whole build process of the bullet with the pull of the lever. Money isn't a problem, but I don't want to spend $500 or anything like that. I will basically need it for the .40 setup and from reading I guess 9mm uses the same setup as well. I'd like one that I can get another plate to make different size bullets as well. Thank you in advance!

Jared


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MaStA said:


> Hello all,
> 1) Well my uncle told me that its good for many different reasons to load your own.
> 2) I know you all say try to find someone that does it already, but I don't know many people around here into guns.
> 3) Do you have any books to refer me to?
> ...


1) There are many reasons to reload, better quality ammo, you can shoot more for the same money, more accurate ammo, you can load "plinkers" or go hot when there aren't any factory loads available, you can shoot guns that have little or no factory ammo available.
2) If you can find a fellow loader to help you great. I didn't have any one to help me and I've been loading for over 35 years with no problems.
3) My advice is to get at least 4-5 different books and READ them. Sierra, Hornady, Speer, Lyman are all excellent books. Another book to add to your shelf is Pet Loads by Ken Waters.
4) The kit to buy depends on what brand and type of loader you are buying.
5) It won't take long to spend $500 on loading equipment, so you may want to start with a little more money. Remember, you get what you pay for. I'm still using an RCBS Rock Chucker press I bought in 1970 and have loader well over 100K rounds with it.
6) Any progressive you buy will be easy to change calibers on when you want to load another cartridge.
7) By bullets I guess you meant cartridges as bullets are the projectiles and cartridges are the whole component (bullet, powder, primer and brass).

When you have more questions, feel free to post them up or PM me. I'd be glad to help if I can.

Welcome to the dark side! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MaStA (Jul 30, 2006)

2400 said:


> 1) There are many reasons to reload, better quality ammo, you can shoot more for the same money, more accurate ammo, you can load "plinkers" or go hot when there aren't any factory loads available, you can shoot guns that have little or no factory ammo available.
> 2) If you can find a fellow loader to help you great. I didn't have any one to help me and I've been loading for over 35 years with no problems.
> 3) My advice is to get at least 4-5 different books and READ them. Sierra, Hornady, Speer, Lyman are all excellent books. Another book to add to your shelf is Pet Loads by Ken Waters.
> 4) The kit to buy depends on what brand and type of loader you are buying.
> ...


Great. Thanks for your input and help. The friend from church I was talking about is going to help me out one day he said. I talked to him just a little while ago about it. He said he has done some and knows how to, but doesn't do it that often. He said a friend of his is very good at it and does his own, which is who taught him. He said he will have to get him over to show me some tricks and tips. How much does the RCBS Rock Chucker cost? I was looking at some Lee products and reading a little bit about them. One guy actually wrote reviews on the products by them. He said it may not look as fancy as some, but does just as good of a job or better than competitors.

Jared


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's a pic of some of my loading manuals. :mrgreen:


----------



## MaStA (Jul 30, 2006)

2400 said:


> Here's a pic of some of my loading manuals. :mrgreen:


Maybe reloading is not for me lol. I'm not much of a reader... eek!

Jared


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MaStA said:


> Maybe reloading is not for me lol. I'm not much of a reader... eek!
> 
> Jared


I never said you had to have that many books, just that I do. 
I gave you a short list of good ones for you. *3) My advice is to get at least 4-5 different books and READ them. Sierra, Hornady, Speer, Lyman are all excellent books. Another book to add to your shelf is Pet Loads by Ken Waters.*


----------



## MaStA (Jul 30, 2006)

The guy at work wants to get rid of his RCBS Rock Chucker® Master Supreme Reloading Kit http://www.rcbs.com/default.asp?menu=1&s1=4&s2=2&s3=6

He said he will give me all of the stuff he has on top of that kit as well. He said the kit doesn't come with any die's. Is that true? He said he will give me the dies he has though which include a .40 and .357 I think he said. Will any .40 die work for any .40 round including S&W? He gave me basically a price of $50 under whatever the cheapest price I can find it for. I'm not too sure how old it is, but he takes really good care of all of his stuff so I can imagine it is in good condition. So $50 under whatever the cheapest price for the kit I can find and I also get all the extras he has bought over time. Will this be a good starter kit and kit to use for reloading .40 cal rounds for the first pistol I will be buying in November or is there soemthing else you would suggest? He also said he has the lubing die to deprime and lube the casing at the same time. Also, where is the cheapest price for this kit I can show him? 

Thanks,
Jared


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MaStA said:


> where is the cheapest price for this kit I can show him?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jared


Start here,
http://www.berettagunforum.com/showthread.php?t=2981


----------



## MaStA (Jul 30, 2006)

2400 said:


> Start here,
> http://www.berettagunforum.com/showthread.php?t=2981


Will do. I went and looked at the guy from work's RCBS Rock Chucker. Everything is in good condition and all. He has .40 S&W and .357 carbide die sets for it. Has the cases to keep rounds and the holders for putting gun powder in all of them at the same time. He basically wants as I stated $50 cheaper than I can find it on the internet for. Odd thing is, I found a piece of paper where he wrote down what he paid for stuff and it shows he paid $240 for the kit. I'm not too sure how old the stuff is, but $240 is a hard price to find on this kit. I have been looking at the Lee Pro 1000 which comes with your choice of a carbide die set. I found this press for $137.42 for the short time I looked. Yeah I would have to buy a scale, the collator for the casings is optional, but I would get it, and other things too I imagine. Seems the progressive press from Lee will be brand new, cheaper, and faster. Anyone ever use the Lee Pro 1000? I borrowed my friend's Speer Reloading Manual #13 from him that I will go through in the next few days.

Thank you,
Jared


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Paragraphs are your friend. It makes my eyes tired reading runonsentences. 

It's hard to beat a Rock Chucker, I've had mine since 1970 and have loaded well over 100K rounds on it. Sounds like your buddy is giving you a great deal, buy it.

When I started loading it was the only press I had. I loaded 10's upon 10's of thousands of pistol rounds on it and still do ALL my rifle ammo on it.


----------

